# 1st Snow of Year - MD



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Taken approx 10.30 pm - Light snow for about 8 hours at this point










Taken approx 2.30 am - Main body of storm passing thru










Taken approx 5:30 am - OK now this is getting to be a LOT of snow!


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

LOL. We have elleven inches in Phoenixville. I'm not even going out to look.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

we have 2feet here and freagin cold weather


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

About 2 hours north and slightly east of you in PA we have about 5". You lucky bums!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Offical reports say in my area we ended up with approx 20 inches of snow. Looking forward to a large unplowed lot, a full tank of gas and spinning like a top.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Offical reports say in my area we ended up with approx 20 inches of snow. Looking forward to a large unplowed lot, a full tank of gas and spinning like a top.


Ah my friend, you know how to have fun We have 5" here but its that feal fine fluffy stuff. Horrible for snowmobileing!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok yes, snowed in here to nathan. Had to use the 4X4 to get to church this morning. About 17" here


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't know what we got, but it was too much.


----------



## SolarityBengals (Feb 10, 2006)

We have yet to get our first snow fall  . I came to NC to get away from teh snow but always looked forward to that one snowfall every year. Don't think it will happen this warm winter.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, coming from a Minnesotan, that is a lot. :shock:

Is that pretty unusual for the area, and are your road crews equip for it? Around here, they/we have a barrage of snow equipment, but I bet it makes it tough if it's not that common in the area.

We have very little snow on the ground (about 6"). I wonder what sort of trend this is?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

It's quite rare we get over 10" at any one time. Usual snowfalls are in the 2-4" range and even that sets off a panic when forecast. Sending people in droves to supermarkets, clearing shelves of bread, milk and TP. Road crews are not equipped for the 20" we received. Luckly or unluckily, depending on your standpoint, it came with a lot of warning starting Saturday afternoon and ending Sunday morning in my area. Pretty much everything was shut down and even on Monday the schools were for most part closed. The storm was a classic Nor'easter. The only reason it garnered as much attention in the national news is that it pretty much shut down the Boston to Washington DC megalopolis. The Boswash megalopolis contains a reported population of 44 million, or 16% of the population of the United States, two or more world cities, and four of the world's fifty largest metropolitan areas — Boston, New York, Philadelphia, and Baltimore-Washington — as well as the New York Stock Exchange, the White House and US Capitol, the UN Headquarters, the headquarters of ABC, NBC, CBS, and the New York Times Company as well as the Washington Post.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Hmm... I guess you guys have it pretty tough, too... It's a freezing 82F here







. Uh oh, getting breezy, better put on a t-shirt. Winter in Southern California...


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Gnaster;

The best part is watching the weather cancelations for the next day. Here on the Lancaster/Chester county border we got about 2 feet. Schools were on 2 hour delay. 10 minutes to the south in Delaware they got half the snow and schools were closed for the day.

Go figure.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Depending on the year and how far out from the metro areas (DC/Balt.) you are, we pretty reugularly have significant snow. The local road crews (outside of DC) are pretty good, especially after something like this storm - weekend, not workday, and not rush hours. If this snow had hit Monday or Friday afternoon, we would still be a mess.


----------

